

Google confirms “real” names a requirement for Profiles/Plus … mostly - jdp23
http://dwellonit.taterunino.net/2011/07/11/follow-up-google-confirms-real-names-a-requirement-for-profilesplus-mostly/

======
pinko
From the article:

"Legally, in the USA and Australia, it’s shaky ground to discriminate on the
basis of someone’s name, even if that name is a pseudonym, as a pseudonym has
the same legal weight as any other name you might have, in those two
countries. Both the USA and Australia allow someone to select and use
virtually any name ‘at will’ so long as it is not done with fraudulent intent.
You can stick a pseudonym on your tax forms, file a lawsuit with it, register
a copyright (although for reduced time-limits of 95/120 years) or trademark
with one, or appear in court under one, so long as you’re not doing so in
order to violate any law or regulation, or to evade any lawful obligation."

That's amazing, and something I would not have guessed. It's hard to believe I
could file my taxes as Mickey Mouse and, as long as they're accurate, it
wouldn't be considered a problem.

